# jean revient pas !!! (sujet éphémère !!!!!!)



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

*je n'en reviens pas : alèm quitte ce soir les forums avec 9961 posts au compteur !!! il savoure, ou quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

applepie a dit:
			
		

> * je n'en reviens pas : alèm quitte ce soir les forums avec 9961 posts au compteur !!! il savoure, ou quoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*oufffffffffffffffffffffff, il est de retour !!*


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

applepie a dit:
			
		

> * je n'en reviens pas : alèm quitte ce soir les forums avec 9961 posts au compteur !!! il savoure, ou quoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



qui a dit que je quittais il est juste temps d'aller manger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




épi, ya une *3 Schténg* bin fraiche qui m'attend !!


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

qui a dit que je quittais il est juste temps d'aller manger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




épi, ya une 3 Schténg bin fraiche qui m'attend !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
*et un de plus, merci qui ??*


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
épi, ya une 3 Schténg bin fraiche qui m'attend !!  



*<hr /></blockquote>
et tu as ton app. photo dans l'autre main pour t'entrainer ??


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />*
épi, ya une 3 Schténg bin fraiche qui m'attend !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

a toi aussi ?


----------



## benjamin (10 Décembre 2002)

Au passage, il n'y a aucun rang de prévu pour les 10 000. Si vous avez des idées...


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
et un de plus, merci qui ??



*<hr /></blockquote>

merci tatin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(hier, j'eu encore dit _merci Tintin !!_





 )

bon j'ai fini ma capture d'écran pour deep (le lombard sous 9) alors je vais aller me faire cuire un oeuf !!


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

zarathoustra a dit:
			
		

> * Au passage, il n'y a aucun rang de prévu pour les 10 000. Si vous avez des idées...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



faut vous grouiller !!


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

a toi aussi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

t'en as encore 3 toi ?


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

zarathoustra a dit:
			
		

> * Au passage, il n'y a aucun rang de prévu pour les 10 000. Si vous avez des idées...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quoi, vous zavez rien prévu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















*quintuple zero par exemple*
ou "lieues sous les mers"... ah non, ca c'est pour 20 000 !!


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

t'en as encore 3 toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est dur


----------



## benjamin (10 Décembre 2002)

Z'avez pas un équivalent de 'Clinically Insane' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

t'en as encore 3 toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Le pire c'est que j'ai oublié de m'en prendre, mince je suis obligé de boire de la Chimay


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

zarathoustra a dit:
			
		

> * Z'avez pas un équivalent de 'Clinically Insane'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ouais : fou à lier*













_quelles sont tes sources ?_


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2002)

zarathoustra a dit:
			
		

> * Z'avez pas un équivalent de 'Clinically Insane'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 irécupérable ?


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Le pire c'est que j'ai oublié de m'en prendre, mince je suis obligé de boire de la Chimay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

c'est bon quand même


----------



## benjamin (10 Décembre 2002)

Tous les autres statuts viennent plus ou moins de MacNN - les forums ont été faits à l'époque sur le même moule (accro à MacG - Addicted to MacNN). Et 'Clinically Insane', c'est ce qu'ils mettent pour les 10 000 (avec les étoiles de toutes les couleurs) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais toutes les propostions sont les bienvenues. J'ai l'esprit ailleurs, donc je ne cherche pas.


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Le pire c'est que j'ai oublié de m'en prendre, mince je suis obligé de boire de la Chimay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>







_oh Paul !! Quelle misère !!!!!_


----------



## bebert (10 Décembre 2002)

à votre place je ferais plein de sauvegardes, parce que ça risque de tout planter ou au pire une remise à zéro des compteurs !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Après le Y2K le bug du 10000è post !


----------



## iSimon (10 Décembre 2002)

Pourquoi pas Gourou, Maitre spirituel, MacGvore, Phényx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2002)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> *Maitre spirituel*



"Maître spiritueux" serait miens


----------



## camisol (10 Décembre 2002)

* Poor Lonesome Cowboy *


----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2002)

Macgénico.


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Macgénico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MacGplusfaim*


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
MacGplusfaim *<hr /></blockquote>

didju, ce coup-ci la Schténg marque un point !

Paul, la bière de ton ami est délicieuse !


----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2002)

C'est la première qu'il brasse, je me rejouis qu'il sorte sa "vrai" bière.
En fait, deux bières, une brune et une blonde pour contenter tout le monde...Elles seront un peu plus forte. Là il élabore la "recette". Nous les goûterons à la prochaine AES luxo ou belge.


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* C'est la première qu'il brasse, je me rejouis qu'il sorte sa "vrai" bière.
En fait, deux bières, une brune et une blonde pour contenter tout le monde...Elles seront un peu plus forte. Là il élabore la "recette". Nous les goûterons à la prochaine AES luxo ou belge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>


j'y compte bien paul !!


----------



## barbarella (10 Décembre 2002)

Après accro ya quoi ? *overdosé*, c'est bien un *brain storming* ? on peut dire n'importe quoi ?


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Après accro ya quoi ? overdosé, c'est bien un brain storming ? on peut dire n'importe quoi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ca a déjà commencé*


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
ca a déjà commencé

























































*<hr /></blockquote>

ah mince, j'l'avais pas vu !!


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ah mince, j'l'avais pas vu !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
t'as la vue qui baisse avec le nombre de posts !!


----------



## barbarella (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
ca a déjà commencé

























































*<hr /></blockquote>

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon






*<hr /></blockquote>
si tu le dis, j'voudrais pas te contrarier !!


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
t'as la vue qui baisse avec le nombre de posts !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
































*<hr /></blockquote>

ou alors ce serait quelques effets de l'alcool persistant dans mes veines !!


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ou alors ce serait quelques effets de l'alcool persistant dans mes veines !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
ce ne serait pas plutôt les veines qui seraient persistantes dans l'alcool ?!?!?


----------



## barbarella (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
si tu le dis, j'voudrais pas te contrarier !!   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est déjà fait


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

C'est déjà fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
tu veux dire : c'est déjà fée !!


----------



## barbarella (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
tu veux dire : c'est déjà fée !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

du logis


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

du logis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
j'ai compris que c'était pas ton trip... Atchoummm, il pleut ? non, il neige - on sort ? non, j'ai oublié mes raquettes au club-house !!


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
ce ne serait pas plutôt les veines qui seraient persistantes dans l'alcool ?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


















*<hr /></blockquote>

euh joker !


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

euh joker !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
4 as, tu es fait !!!


----------



## barbarella (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
j'ai compris que c'était pas ton trip... Atchoummm, il pleut ? non, il neige - on sort ? non, j'ai oublié mes raquettes au club-house !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Je vais certainement dire une bêtise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais je pensais que les clubs-house c'était au golf Noooooooooooooooooooooooon?


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Je vais certainement dire une bêtise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais je pensais que les clubs-house c'était au golf Noooooooooooooooooooooooon? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
gagné, tu as dit une bêtise. dans mon club hippique on dit aussi : club house.


----------



## barbarella (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
gagné, tu as dit une bêtise. dans mon club hippique on dit aussi : club house.   *<hr /></blockquote>

yes, of course, my horse


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

yes, of course, my horse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
non pas encore, nous ne sommes pas si intime !!


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
4 as, tu es fait !!!   *<hr /></blockquote>

fée ?


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

fée ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
je suis pas trop loin de paimpol, c'est pour cela !!


----------



## barbarella (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
je suis pas trop loin de paimpol, c'est pour cela !!   *<hr /></blockquote>

Tu parles de Mélusine ?


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
je suis pas trop loin de paimpol, c'est pour cela !!   *<hr /></blockquote>

c'est où ça ?


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Tu parles de Mélusine ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
non, elle a fermé... chômage technique et la maison-mère a fait des investissements douteux aux states !!


----------



## Luc G (10 Décembre 2002)

Je n'ose pas appeler ça des propositions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais, comme a dit barbarella, a priori, on peut dire n'importe quoi
(quitte à se faire taper sur les doigts a posteriori, [ce qui ne veut pas dire mettre la main aux fesses, comme certains pourraient le croire])

Mathusalem
MacGénosaurus
Australopithecus MacGenensis (je sais, c'est un peu long  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
VieuxCon (c'est assez court, là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Vénérable
Pharaon
Indécrottable

Je reviens tout à l'heure


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

c'est où ça ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
je ne mans pas, c'est promis !!
j'ai attelé mon char avec des rennes.


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* (quitte à se faire taper sur les doigts a posteriori, [ce qui ne veut pas dire mettre la main aux fesses, comme certains pourraient le croire])

Je reviens tout à l'heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

tu pourrais être plus clair ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















reviens quand tu veux, tu es içi chez toi !!!


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

il est parti où jean déja ?


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * il est parti où jean déja ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*-19*... ca fout les j'tons.....


----------



## barbarella (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
-19... ca fout les j'tons.....   *<hr /></blockquote>

Vous allez dire que je m'immisce mais je me demande s'il y aura un feu d'artifice,


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Vous allez dire que je m'immisce mais je me demande s'il y aura un feu d'artifice,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

juste un pétard mouillé !


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Vous allez dire que je m'immisce mais je me demande s'il y aura un feu d'artifice,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
pour sûr, les serveurs MacG vont nous pê..r à la figure, tu trouve pas que cela fait un feu d'artifice très romantique !!


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

juste un pétard mouillé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
grand modeste, va !!


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

juste un pétard mouillé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>
*-17* oh punaise... ca approche !!! les serveurs vibrent,la tension est maximale !!


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
grand modeste, va !!   *<hr /></blockquote>

non, c'est à cause de toine qui roule sous la pluie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heureusement qu'on a l'ESP !!


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
-17 oh punaise... ca approche !!! les serveurs vibrent,la tension est maximale !!   *<hr /></blockquote>


mon amie, le fil de votre vibro gêne le passage !!


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

non, c'est à cause de toine qui roule sous la pluie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heureusement qu'on a l'ESP !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
tu veux dire : l'"Eméché Sous Perfusion" !!!


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 


mon amie, le fil de votre vibro gêne le passage !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<hr /></blockquote>
*-15* ca se rechauffe, l'air se fait plus lourd... la tension est extrême.


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
tu veux dire : l'"Eméché Sous Perfusion" !!!   *<hr /></blockquote>

tu rigoles, nous avançons en Belgique sous la double protection de Notre Blob et de la gendarmerie Royale les éméchés sont conduits en paulomobile !


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
-15 ca se rechauffe, l'air se fait plus lourd... la tension est extrême.    *<hr /></blockquote>

un orage ?


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *les éméchés sont conduits en paulomobile !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*comme avez-vous fait pour emprunter le véhicule du pape ??*


----------



## maousse (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

un orage ?







*<hr /></blockquote>non, une pluie de grenouille suffira ...


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

un orage ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
tempête sous un crâne... et la ramène pas avec moi, hein !!


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
comme avez-vous fait pour emprunter le véhicule du pape ?? *<hr /></blockquote>

en belgique, tout est possible !!


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * non, une pluie de grenouille suffira ...  *


voila le battra siens !!  
au fait maousse, c'est pas plutôt souris ??


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * non, une pluie de grenouille suffira ...  *



hum mauvais présage les nuages de criquets se sont déja abattus ?


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

hum mauvais présage les nuages de criquets se sont déja abattus ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
manquerait plus que la grêle ou la peste !!! voire les animaux sauvages


----------



## maousse (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
voila le battra siens !!  
au fait maousse, c'est pas plutôt souris ?? *<hr /></blockquote>Cheeeeeese !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quoi ?!? T'as oublié le flash ?


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * Cheeeeeese !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non pour le fromage, faut aller du côté de chez SMG !!


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
manquerait plus que la grêle ou la peste !!! voire les animaux sauvages   *<hr /></blockquote>

ona déja mackie !


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ona déja mackie !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
*-7*
tu le réserves pour quel sujet, ton 10 000ème, alèm ?


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

et moi, si ca continue, je vais passer à 800 le même jour que le franchissement des 700 !!!


----------



## maousse (10 Décembre 2002)

applepie a dit:
			
		

> * et moi, si ca continue, je vais passer à 800 le même jour que le franchissement des 700 !!!   *


Il y en a qui à force de hurler au loup finissent pas se laisser pousser les dents....


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
Il y en a qui à force de hurler au loup finissent pas se laisser pousser les dents.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>
t'inquiète, c'est pas pour ce soir, j'vais aller dormir... vous me raconterez


----------



## barbarella (10 Décembre 2002)

applepie a dit:
			
		

> * et moi, si ca continue, je vais passer à 800 le même jour que le franchissement des 700 !!!   *



Ben moi je pense que ce mec est un chieur, qu'il va laisser tout le monde mariner, comme ça.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2002)

Suis pas fatigué, je vais tenter les 10000 posts le même jour que les 700


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Ben moi je pense que ce mec est un chieur, qu'il va laisser tout le monde mariner, comme ça.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
est-ce que j'ai l'air d'un saumon ?
je lui en veux pas, c'est de son âge de s'amuser !!


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Suis pas fatigué, je vais tanter les 10000 le même jour que les 700
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tente pas trop ta tante !!


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Suis pas fatigué, je vais tanter les 10000 le même jour que les 700
> 
> 
> 
> ...


allez foquenne.... tu as des provisions de bouche ???


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

tente pas trop ta tante !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
non, il dit ca parce que c'est une trigano !!!


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
est-ce que j'ai l'air d'un saumon ?
je lui en veux pas, c'est de son âge de s'amuser !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















*<hr /></blockquote>

plus que 12 applepie !!


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

plus que 12 applepie !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
10, monseigneur (j'en pince pour toi là, ca se voit trop ???)


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
10, monseigneur (j'en pince pour toi là, ca se voit trop ???) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
après celui-là : 8 et 4 pour toi,les deux font la paire !!


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
10, monseigneur (j'en pince pour toi là, ca se voit trop ???) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

9


----------



## barbarella (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
est-ce que j'ai l'air d'un saumon ?

*<hr /></blockquote>

J'en sais rien moi, peut-être mi-lieu mi-colin


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
après celui-là : 8 et 4 pour toi,les deux font la paire !!   *<hr /></blockquote>

non 2


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
j'ai un coup d'avance sur toi (faut bien que je sois devant quelque part !!)


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (10 Décembre 2002)

Pour le statut des 10'000 posts, je propose "cas désespéré"


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

J'en sais rien moi, peut-être mi-lieu mi-colin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
je suis contre les mariages mixtes


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (10 Décembre 2002)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]* Pour le statut des 10'000 posts, je propose "cas désespéré"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bouh qu'il est vilain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 t'aura pas ton cassoulet si tu continues comme ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+

Guillaume


----------



## barbarella (10 Décembre 2002)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]* Pour le statut des 10'000 posts, je propose "cas désespéré"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]* Pour le statut des 10'000 posts, je propose "cas désespéré"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est radif comme proposition


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

c'est radif comme proposition  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
je propose un *K* buzzatien : le K alèm... ca sonne bien !!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (10 Décembre 2002)

plus qu'un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@+

Guillaume


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* plus qu'un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume  *<hr /></blockquote>
non, plus K !!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

c'est radif comme proposition  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

radif-ferentiation?


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
non, plus K !!!   *<hr /></blockquote>
il est posté où le 10 000ème ???


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (10 Décembre 2002)

ici





++
Beru


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
il est posté où le 10 000ème ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
ce fil, pourtant crée spécialement à cette intention, n'a pas eu le mérite d'accueillir le 10 000ème post d'alèm.
je ressens à cet instant une infinie tristesse, mélée à de l'émotion pour ce moment historique. les serveurs MacG ont (pour une fois) tenu le coup, l'assistance a pu témoigner de la grande solennité qui a traversé ce forum pendant cet instant crucial pour la vie des macusers.
je propose de fixer la date du 10 décembre comme journée de commémoration annuelle du talent, de la persévérance et du toucher de houblon.


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

conclusion de cette soirée inoubliable : 800 à mon compteur... plus que 9 200


----------



## benjamin (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
ce fil, pourtant crée spécialement à cette intention, n'a pas eu le mérite d'accueillir le 10 000ème post d'alèm.
*<hr /></blockquote>

Oui mais, touba quoi !


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 

Oui mais, touba quoi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
pour moi ce serait plutôt : touhaut !!


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 

Oui mais, touba quoi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

bah voila !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bah oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bah quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Touba quoi


----------

